# What drywalling tape do you prefer?



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

What is the difference between the new fiberglass mesh drywall tape and the old paper tape and which one do you guys prefer...Meaning what are the pros and cons of the TWO..Thanks :Thumbs:


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I only use mesh for repair work when I'm using setting type compound, all new work I use paper tape, pulled out of a banjo. Mesh is great for diyers and novice tapers since it's nearly impossible to get bubbles in it from not properly embedding the tape with mud.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I use only paper. I love the potential of skirting danger of a hellasious paper cut when folding it for an inside corner and running your fingers down it to get it into a v.

Can you do an inside corner with mesh?


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I only use paper tape. I did try that self stick mesh once and didn't like it. To thick.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Tape?  maybe that's why it took me so long to get the joints smooth. :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I use mesh, I love tape, but most the time my help is in training and I like to avoid sanding over the mistakes.

Point, counter point: the best way to train the maggots is to use tape and let them sand over their crap.

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I prefer paper even for repair work. I seen to always get a bump I have to float out with mesh. Never get that with paper. Plus sanding over mesh I get hairs all the time.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe it is appropriate to use tape for sheetrock/drywall jobs. And mesh for veneer plaster jobs. With Drywall - tape has exceptional strength especially for inside corners like the where the wall meets the ceiling. It can resist movements in the structure - mesh has no strength. But for Plaster - plaster is the strength - and mesh acts like a 'matrix' kind of like iron rods in poured cement. 

-PlainPainter

P.S. although I have seen some plasterers use tape as well, go figure


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Paper please*

I prefer paper all around. 

pros: 

works in a bazooka
easy to tear off a length you need
wipes nicely
folds nicely into corners
strong


cons:

uh


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Mudshark said:


> I prefer paper all around.
> 
> pros:
> 
> ...


 
Mudshark,

You must have stayed up all night looking up these old posts.

This one is from 2005:laughing:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> Mudshark,
> 
> You must have stayed up all night looking up these old posts.
> 
> This one is from 2005:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

